# Fishing Wire



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it ok if I use 30 lb wire instead of 27 lb wire for kings? I'm getting a good deal on the 30 lb wire


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 29, 2013)

30 pound is fine. Just a different brand usually. If it is American fishing wire that's what i use.


----------

